# VapeCon 2017 - Web site - vapecon.co.za



## Rob Fisher

So much is happening we nearly forgot to annouce the updated and all new web site for VapeCon 2017!

The site is live and operational! http://vapecon.co.za/

We are going to have a good time... a very good time!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Cave Johnson

"Rob Fisher is the official VapeCon 2017 MC and is a VapeCon Spokesperson. A well loved member of the South African vaping com"

...community?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Looks good!


----------



## shaunnadan

Cave Johnson said:


> "Rob Fisher is the official VapeCon 2017 MC and is a VapeCon Spokesperson. A well loved member of the South African vaping com"
> 
> ...community?


good catch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper

Looks great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Had the VapeCon website open in the tab on my side screen and glanced at it

Then almost had heart failure. I thought it said it was 2 days to go 
Was 22 days.

Thank heavens....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SAVaper

Silver said:


> Had the VapeCon website open in the tab on my side screen and glanced at it
> 
> Then almost had heart failure. I thought it said it was 2 days to go
> Was 22 days.
> 
> Thank heavens....
> 
> View attachment 103145




Please no...
I still have to go on holiday before VapeCon...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

We are into the home stretch now! Single figures baby! See you all next week!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Rob Fisher said:


> We are into the home stretch now! Single figures baby! See you all next week!
> View attachment 104395

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

--- announcement ---

The VapeCon 2017 Exhibitor Floorplan is up on the www.vapecon.co.za website

Reactions: Like 4


----------

